# Where to get fill dirt



## thom

Call all the swimming pool companies working in your area. They are looking for the shortest distance to haul the dirt they remove. 

You might do the same with all the excavators working in your area. 

Flexibility is the key to cheap. If they can dump it when it fits their schedule and that allows them to save $ on another job, it will work.


----------



## K2

$5.50 per ton for road base here and about $75 delivery for a 15 ton truck. That's about the only fill I would mess with around here. I'm not even going to let them bury me in this crap clay dirt.:laughing:


----------



## dayexco

just put a 4' x 8' reflective sign on the property you want filled saying....POSITIVELY NO DUMPING OF CLEAN FILL!!!! VIOLATORS WILL BE PROSECUTED!!! you'll have the lot full in 3 days


----------



## thedirthauler

*Where to find fill dirt*

I still see a lot of "Clean Fill Wanted" signs out there! They still help me but in this tech-savvy society there are a bunch of websites that expose cut and fill sites / import-export sites.
I've tried all of them. Google "Clean-Fill-Wanted" it seems to have the most up-to-date info and they delete all the old postings.

I can get rid of dirt quickly and get dirt quickly to keep my trucks on the road.


----------



## Redneckpete

Call your local excavating contractors


----------



## Dan_Watson

A second revival!


----------



## jlsconstruction

Damn, I was in high school when this started


----------



## JumboJack

It's not hump day. It's zombie thread revival day.


----------



## jlsconstruction

We'll if Jamie would stop promoting his stupid website we would be ok


----------



## Okiecontractor

Dirt finder...... who thinks of this stuff? I can walk outside and find tons of dirt in my yard.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

:thumbup:Very useful, was curious but couldn't find either needed or wanted dirt within 100 miles of me. I know just about every site I've looked at in the next county is heavy.


----------



## LNG24

jlsconstruction said:


> Damn, I was in high school when this started


Did that make anyone else feel OLD :whistling


----------



## JDavis21835

Okiecontractor said:


> Dirt finder...... who thinks of this stuff? I can walk outside and find tons of dirt in my yard.


I worked for one outfit that had a company dedicated to finding, buying, trading, selling, and finding places to dump dirt. The highly thought out company name you ask? Joe DIRT. Got dirt? Need dirt? Call Joe DIRT


----------



## woodchuck2

When filling in my ex-wifes property i made a personal stop to the Town and to the local State facility and signed wavers for them to bring in fill from digging ditches and cleaning roads. Sometimes you got broken glass, a lot of sand, some large stones and of course weeds but i have to say you spread that crap out and you had a green lawn in a couple weeks.


----------



## amazincaucasian

Well the op is probably dead an gone by now, but we get dirt from basement digs and sell it. Nice when you do the dig yourself and can separate the topsoil and sell it for more


----------



## rino1494

woodchuck2 said:


> When filling in my ex-wifes property i made a personal stop to the Town and to the local State facility and signed wavers for them to bring in fill from digging ditches and cleaning roads. Sometimes you got broken glass, a lot of sand, some large stones and of course weeds but i have to say you spread that crap out and you had a green lawn in a couple weeks.


Was she under the dirt ?


----------



## Mordekyle

Will you deliver to Oregon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Doug Morgan said:


> SIKES CONCRETE IS A FAMILY-OWNED AND OPERATED BUSINESS BUILT ON VALUES THAT HAVEN’T CHANGED SINCE 1947. WE ARE A FAMILY-OWNED AND OPERATED COMPANY WITH THREE GENERATIONS OF EXPERIENCE IN OUR FIELD. WHETHER YOU'RE LOOKING FOR FILL DIRT, BEACH SAND, AGGREGATE MATERIALS, OR CONCRETE, WE CAN HELP! OUR QUALITY PRODUCTS AND TOP-NOTCH CUSTOMER SERVICE MAKE US THE RIGHT CHOICE FOR ALL YOUR CONSTRUCTION NEEDS. Sikes Concrete - Home - Panama City, FL
> 
> Read more: Navarre concrete homes? - Florida (FL) - Page 2 - City-Data Forum


Thank you. I always have trouble reading lower case advertisements.


----------

